# Verkaufe i5 3330 - AsRock MB B75M-DGS R2.0 - 2x G.Skill 4GB DDR3-1600



## derlangsame (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo, ich verkaufe oben genannte Komponenten.
Alles von Nov. 2013.
Rechnung vorhanden.
Läuft ohne Probleme.
Eventuell noch CPU Lüfter LC-Power dazu

VB:  zusammen 200€


----------

